# When using illuminated 3pdt breakout board



## Adam Dale (Sep 16, 2020)

Is there anything else i need to know or do you simply solder in the single color led 3pdt switch as oriented on the board? Do i need to connect somehow from the other led space on pcb? Do i need a current limiting resistor? Thanks in advance. First time using one of these switches and i got the board to make it easier but my First attempt was unsuccessful


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 16, 2020)

I had the same question for a build I've got lined up.
Answer here : https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/illuminated-footswitch-breakout-board-wiring.3845/. 


Robert said:


> Just install a jumper wire in the place of the LED on the main board.
> Everything else is already taken care of.
> Others have suggested you might need to change the 4K7 current limiting resistor to 1K if it's not bright enough.


----------



## Adam Dale (Sep 16, 2020)

Thank you. Did you use a jumper for the positive and also a jumper for the ground? Whats the point really of the breakout board with the led ring pads if i need to run jumpers? Sorry for the dumb questions


----------



## zgrav (Sep 16, 2020)

you have more options for easy LED placement this way, but need to used jumpers for the slot you are not using.  or you can have two LEDs on the board if you want to do so and not use any jumpers.


----------



## Adam Dale (Sep 16, 2020)

Ahhhhh. I understand. You’re saying to jump and bridge the positive and negative spots on the board where the other LED wouldve gone. Is that correct?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 16, 2020)

Adam Dale said:


> Ahhhhh. I understand. You’re saying to jump and bridge the positive and negative spots on the board where the other LED wouldve gone. Is that correct?


Yes, exactly


----------



## Adam Dale (Sep 16, 2020)

Thank you so much. Thats incredibly helpful.


----------



## mjh36 (Sep 16, 2020)

I was just wondering this last night too thank you.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 17, 2020)

Adam Dale said:


> Thank you so much. Thats incredibly helpful.


No worries, I only dug in the forum.
As the message I copied said, you might want to experiment with the value of the CLR for desired brightness.


----------

